

OS X Day and Night Terminals - zpoley
http://tech.zpoley.net/os-x-day-and-night-terminals

======
ammmir
i've recently started using f.lux [1], which adjusts the color temperature of
the screen based on the time. after a night of coding, i've noticed i've been
able to fall asleep more quickly, probably since my eyes adjust to the ambient
warm light in the room while coding.

[1] <http://stereopsis.com/flux/>

~~~
pavel_lishin
I used it for awhile, but found the transition to be really jarring - it
happened over a period of ten seconds.

~~~
pvilchez
You can set it to transition over an hour, so it's a lot more subtle.

------
pluies
What about Nocturne (from the Quicksilver guys: <http://www.blacktree.com/> )?

Or even simpler, ctrl-alt-cmd-8?

~~~
whimsy
You just blew my mind. Thanks for that second tip.

~~~
pyre
Compiz has a similar feature on Linux, though I think it's not bound to any
key combo by default.

~~~
enedi
If I recall correctly, it's Super-M for inverting the screen and Super-N for
inverting an individual window.

------
hallowtech
It would be neat if you could use the MacBook light sensor that turns on the
keyboard lights to trigger switching terminal themes

~~~
tobylane
How would that work? Surely the brightness of the screen (which I believe the
sensor can see as it is at the top of the keyboard) is more than the sunlight.
Maybe using the gyroscope/anti-drop, someone made a app-switcher that worked
that way.

~~~
adsr
I don't think that would be a problem, if that was the case, the sensor would
not work for it's original purpose either.

------
tobylane
1\. Needs to be automated (look up sunset time like Instapaper) 2\. Needs to
be part of every browser (for the blank page).

------
tedkalaw
This is interesting. I've come to love Solarized, and switch between the two
depending on day and night.

<http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized>

In iTerm2 I mapped the lighter theme to CTRL-CMD-L and the dark theme to CTRL-
CMD-D. I am sure there is a quick way to change the default theme as well,
though I haven't really tried too hard.

